# Getting pellet smoker below lowest temp



## filmtech (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey All!
  I've got a Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite XL Pellet smoker. The lowest setting on it is 180. I'm trying to do snack sticks, which need to start at 120-130, then gradually move up to 180. Right now, I have an Amaz'en tray in the bottom and I've been turning the smoker on and off. I can't crack the door on the smoker, because it kicks into high gear and wont stop. Anyone have a good idea on getting that low temp? Maybe putting a small propane burner in the bottom or a small pail of larger wood chips to smolder?

FYI, I haven't been impressed with this smoker. Temp swings, already have rust even though its stored, warping of the doors when it gets hot...


----------



## mike243 (Jun 18, 2019)

To be honest you are SOL, there’s no way to make any of them run that low with any accuracy, a masterbuilt electric smoker is the best way I have found to run lower temps, good luck with it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2019)

You can try calling Masterbuilt. I have heard of some companies writing and giving owners custom programs for the controller to lower temp. Can't remember who. It was a YouTube video...JJ


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm with mike on this one.  180 is about as low as most go.  I don't know how much room you have in your smoker, but you could put one of those cheap hot plates in there with the pellet grill off to start your sticks, and as you get closer to the end, take the hot plate out and fire up the smoker at 180.  I've run a hot plate in my WSM and was able to get temps as low as 120.  I think I spent around $10 for mine.  I hate that your having those other problems with your grill.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 18, 2019)

If you add a heater element, also hack yourself together a PID controller for it.  That will give you precise control for the whole cook.


----------



## filmtech (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks guys!! I'm playing around with an old hot plate now. That might be the ticket. I threw it in on high just to test and it shot the cabinet temp up to 180! That should be perfect!! Should I do anything to diffuse the heat a little?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 18, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> hack yourself together a PID controller for it.  That will give you precise control for the whole cook.



Good call JC.  That's still on my list.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 18, 2019)

filmtech said:


> Thanks guys!! I'm playing around with an old hot plate now. That might be the ticket. I threw it in on high just to test and it shot the cabinet temp up to 180! That should be perfect!! Should I do anything to diffuse the heat a little?


 I just looked at your smoker and it's a vertical somewhat like my WSM.  Just put the hot plate on the bottom rack, and the sticks close to the top.  Hope it works out, and post pics when you do them.


----------

